# New Guy



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. I was just told about this site by Frightener Entertainer at Ironstock. This is a great site. Cant wait to get to know everyone. Happy Haunting.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome in, i'm new too and youre right it's a great site


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome--


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. How do you get your avatar on here? Im not good with this stuff.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Click User CP in the upper left corner for Avatar and all other settings. 

Oh, and try not to judge us all by Jeff. Most of us are waaay crazier.:googly:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you made it here!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome LDR
Hope to see your work soon

And To Jeff...well at least he's not imaginary.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome - and we won't hold it against you that you know Jeff


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, you actually admit that you know Jeff... you're brave! He usually only tells his imaginary friends about us here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome !!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome lowdwnrob


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. You guys are a little hard on Jeff. Hes ok in my book. He gave me great deals and helped me find this site. Just wish he would have stayed on Sunday. I wanted to take some more stuff off his hands for his long trip home. Anyway thanks Jeff.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We're crazy about Jeff, we just don't want him to know about it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome. Did he let you keep your underoos?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If we didn't torture Jeff, he wouldn't know we love him!

Welcome to our family. We kid around a lot here...all in good fun.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> Welcome. Did he let you keep your underoos?


Not sure about this one. I do know that I do not want to be the BUTT of that joke.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad to have ya!!!!
Denise


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello, and welcome. I'm Jeff


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome neighbor! Glad to see you here. I'm in Clarksville.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Welcome Rob. Glads to see you join the rest of us crazies. I think I mentioned to you at Ironstock that I was from Old Albany. We stopped in yer town for gas. Nice view of the Bridge.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> Welcome Rob. Glads to see you join the rest of us crazies. I think I mentioned to you at Ironstock that I was from Old Albany. We stopped in yer town for gas. Nice view of the Bridge.


Funny guy huh. Anyway thanks for the welcome guys and Merlin we might have to get together build some stuff.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

